# Nuclear strike hits Colorado!



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

My front porch is gone!! Bill(baba) nuked my rear-end good!
4-Gran Habanos#5
1-Gran Habano #3 
1-Partagas#2(isom)
1-Vegas Robaina(isom)
1-Cohiba#4(isom)
1-Bolivar corona gorda(isom)
1-Tatauje conju 2003
1-Tatauje j21 series
1-Tatauje zona del este
1-King B Arturo Fuente
1-Don Crarlos double robusto
1-Anejo Shark#77
1-Cusano Corojo97
I am lost for words, that is one hell of a line-up:dribble: Thanks Bill! I will have to return the favor soon


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

That is one hell of a line up, are you sure it only took out your front porch? :lol:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow.speechless


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Dang, Bill! That took out most of Colorado! Sheesh! Sent people running for cover in Cheyenne Mountain.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

WOW that is a hell of a hit! Man its getting serious around here!


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

:dribble:
Thats a lot of goodness! Nice shootin Bill!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

WOW, FELT THE TREMORS ON THE EAST COAST!!:biggrin:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Holy crap - that is one helluva hit! You'll be glowing in the dark for a while after that one...


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Very nice. Remember to share with the neighbors!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

So that was the glow in the west I seen 
awesome smokes


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

AVS - You don't need to send anything back. This was a thank you for all your help with my blog questions.
Enjoy!!

Baba


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

NORAD Had to see that comming


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

holy cow
how did you even type out this message without any fingers
lol


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

wow that is awesome


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

baba hit you hard with some very delicious smokes--well deserved--Nice


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

I live downtown Denver and even I think I felt a tremor of that bomb going off.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow!!! Baba that is crazy awesome!! Excellent job!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

1st class hit, nice job Baba


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Incredible line up Baba, that should keep ya busy for awhile Av. Nicely done.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Baba, Baba, Baba, what more can I say. Flint


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice one!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Great stuff!


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

NORAD felt that one!!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks to all you, that is what makes this blog great!


----------



## eric1489 (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks damn good to me!


----------

